# Buckskin...?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown based buckskin as opposed to bay based. That is why he is so dark and delicious.


----------



## 27cfmd (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd say sooty buckskin.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

27cfmd said:


> I'd say sooty buckskin.


Care to share your reasons for this?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm with Chiilaa on this one. Brownskin/smokey brown.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd say smoothy buck, but I'm no expert by far... I just wanted to say I love that kid's shirt!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Brown-based buckskin, like already stated. He's going to look quite dashing when he's all filled out.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. So he IS buckskin, just not the traditional kind... haha. He's a very sweet boy. I LOVE his amber eyes. He's coming home exactly a week from today! I'm SO excited. I've never heard of a brown based buckskin. So he is a diluted brown, basically?

Speaking of buckskins and new horses, this guy is not the only new addition. Here's another horse, a paint mare, that will be coming next Sunday as well. She's on the opposite side of the weight spectrum though...









^ that's the photo her owner sent to me when he told me about her









^ that's a photo I took of her when I went to look at her

Chunkamunk! 

Thanks again all.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Standing the two of them side by side will definitely highlight the difference between brown based buckskin and bay based buckskin. I know which one I prefer lol.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it possible she's pregnant, Equilove?


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Standing the two of them side by side will definitely highlight the difference between brown based buckskin and bay based buckskin. I know which one I prefer lol.


Haha you don't even have to say it 



AbsitVita said:


> Is it possible she's pregnant, Equilove?


No, she has been running with a gelding. The horses around here are really plump, even the geldings look like they're about to drop a foal any day. That picture makes her look pregnant, doesn't it?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Both are nice. Congrats!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

We are calling Dozer (the gelding) "mud colored" haha  Thanks Spirit


----------

